# laws on re-wiring a house in italy.....



## estherina34

*hi,Can anyone advise if Italy follow the 17th edition regulations when re-wiring a house ?, if not does anybody have an English translation of current Italian wiring regulations ?
many thanks for any help...
estherina 
*​


----------



## emmie111

*nusco*



estherina34 said:


> *hi,Can anyone advise if Italy follow the 17th edition regulations when re-wiring a house ?, if not does anybody have an English translation of current Italian wiring regulations ?
> many thanks for any help...
> estherina
> *​


you need a technic electrian to do it, and it can be done and make sure they add a eletrical groundtto the home.


----------

